# When Dexter Met Regina...



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello! I had the privilege to hedgie-sit Dexter for a week! He is super cute and SOOOO tiny, especially compared to my big girl Regina!

Once I took Regina's contest photos, I took some of Dexter under the hedgie tree!!!

"What is this?"









Cutie patootie!









Chilling watching some 30 Rock!









And finally... the two of them next to each other for comparison! Regina is so fluffy LOL!








*Disclaimer* This was the only time they even got remotely close to each other. My roommates kept saying they should play together, and I kept saying "Uhhh... no." I don't think Regina even realized there was another hedgehog in my room until this picture LOL.

Anyway, Dexter was a wonderful house guest! I was lucky to get to hedgie-sit for him!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Dexter is so cute! Regina is cute as always. Both of them make my hedgies look so small lol


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Thank you SO MUCH for watching him!
Also, Dexter LOVES to watch 30 rock with me! Quite a perfect activity 
Such cute pictures too! I'm glad he cooperated for you


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Lovely pictures! Didn't realize how fluffy Regina was. :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

The pictures are absolutely adorable! I'm in love with the hedgehog ornaments on the tree too. I saw similar ornaments the other day at Macy's and had to talk myself out of buying a few.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

You got some really great pictures of Dexter! He's such a handsome boy, and he is definitely small compared to Regina! :lol: 

Love love love the hedgie tree!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Dexter is so cute! Regina is cute as always. Both of them make my hedgies look so small lol


Hehe! Thanks! Yes, Regina would make ANY hedgie look small :lol:



DexterTheHog said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for watching him!
> Also, Dexter LOVES to watch 30 rock with me! Quite a perfect activity
> Such cute pictures too! I'm glad he cooperated for you


You're welcome! He was a very good boy--very discreet about his boy time LOL! I was worried a little at first but I didn't catch him at it at all! Thank you Dexter :lol:



PJM said:


> Lovely pictures! Didn't realize how fluffy Regina was. :lol:


She hides it well in pics by herself, but she can't hide being 200+ grams bigger than Dexter 



lehaley said:


> The pictures are absolutely adorable! I'm in love with the hedgehog ornaments on the tree too. I saw similar ornaments the other day at Macy's and had to talk myself out of buying a few.





hanhan27 said:


> You got some really great pictures of Dexter! He's such a handsome boy, and he is definitely small compared to Regina! :lol:
> 
> Love love love the hedgie tree!


Thanks! My mom got me the ornaments from Pier 1 and I was really excited


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your tree is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! Dexter is so handsome and Regina so beautiful! She is NOT fluffy; she is well endowed. Heeeeeeeeeee It seems so wonderful when someone you trust is able to "hedgiesit" for you!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

It was wonderful! I can't even express how grateful I am. I knew he was in the best hands as possible


----------

